
Bitcoiners Are Freaking Out Over 'The Flippening' – Motherboard - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bitcoiners-are-freaking-out-over-the-flippening?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
mbgaxyz
[http://www.flippening.watch/](http://www.flippening.watch/)

